# My new 240sx



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

1992 Nissan 240sx SE
5 speed
non-HICAS / open diff.
133,000 miles
only mods are intake/exhaust. will be installing LSD soon.
Pic 1 of my 240
Pic 2 of my 240
Pic 3 of my 240
Pic 4 of my 240


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the coupe. I wish I had one as a project car.

I guess it's safe to assume you're from Florida.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good man...

why might he be from florida?


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow very clean, looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good man...
> 
> why might he be from florida?


Look at the sky in the 3rd pic, hehe.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I guess it's safe to assume you're from Florida.


Nope, Western New York state


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

is that stock paint? cause it looks damn good for a 15 yr old car and no visible rust. love the car and keep it clean =]


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

yup, original paint.
There are some scratches, and some bubles on the roof. But for a North-eastern 240, it's the best i've seen.


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

woah looks really really nice and clean  :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice find...that could be the sexiest car on the road if you do it right. i've always wanted a 240. looks good. (heres my tip: put the money into a nice pair of 15-16" rims and then work on engine mods. don't waste your $$ on a bodykit imo...although it would be appropriate when everything else is done)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

NO NO get the body kit because that is 45 WHP instant














j/k CLEAN ride


----------

